# New guy, old AE-1P/flash  question



## Idaho Spud (Nov 23, 2018)

New guy. Have subj. camera and Speedlite 155A. Been using the flash only manually because the camera viewfinder does not indicate anything when flash capacitor is loaded. Flash works but I don't trust that any "communication"  is happening between flash/camera,eg., camera setting sync, aperture, etc. in Program. The little contacts on flash unit are "springy". Any help?   Tried this question elsewhere to no avail.  Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 23, 2018)

Clean contacts on camera flash shoe
Clean pins on flash shoe
When placing flash on camera, look to see if the rear two pins are sitting over the shoe contacts


----------



## Idaho Spud (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response.  Yeah, did that first thing.  Didn't help.  Can still use flash, so no biggie, really.  Don't get the flash signal in the viewfinder so set everything manually, but camera still works fine otherwise.  Put a new  seal kit in her, shutter seems accurate too.  Thanks again.


----------



## compur (Nov 25, 2018)

The 155A flash was made for the earlier AE-1 model (not Program) and may not support that viewfinder ready light feature on the AE-1 Prgm.

The later 188A flash was made for the AE-1 Program model and does support that feature.

The 166A flash may also work.


----------



## Idaho Spud (Nov 25, 2018)

Thank you compur!  Now that is a piece of useful info!  Any way for me to determine if the aperture, sync,  etc. is being set auto?   I really hate NOT knowing things.    Much appreciated.


----------



## compur (Nov 25, 2018)

Idaho Spud said:


> Any way for me to determine if the aperture, sync,  etc. is being set auto?



With no flash attached, set speed to 1 second and aperture wide open. Open the back and look through the lens from the rear while you fire the shutter. (Without film loaded, of course.)

Without flash attached you'll get 1 second shutter at max aperture. Then attach the flash and turn it on and when the ready light comes on try again. You should now get something else (faster speed and/or smaller aperture). Turn off or remove the flash and it should go back to 1 sec @ wide open.


----------



## Idaho Spud (Nov 25, 2018)

This place is great...gonna do that right now,  no film in camera at the moment.  Big thank you!


----------



## Idaho Spud (Nov 25, 2018)

Did the test compur...not setting either, but at least I know now.  Camera was a gift (used) many years ago from my uncle.  Acquired a couple of lenses and the flash but really never used it much.  Found a place close by who still does film processing/printing.  Recently got a Minolta 700si on ebay to replace 7000 that went belly-up.  Works perfect for 47 bucks shipped and can use all my Minolta lenses.  Thanks a lot.  Gonna like it here.


----------



## cooltouch (Dec 6, 2018)

Canon's top of the line shoe-mount flash back then was the 199A, which should work perfectly for your camera. These days you can pick up 199As for very little, so I'd recommend you ditch that whimpy 155A, forget about the 188A ( I bought one to use with my A-1 and hated it) and get a _real_ flash -- the 199A.


----------



## Idaho Spud (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks, Michael, I'll check them out.


----------



## cooltouch (Dec 7, 2018)

The 199A is a decent flash. The only thing that annoys me about it is it doesn't have swivel. Just bounce. If you think you might want a flash with swivel capabilities, one good one that doesn't cost much is the old Sunpak 433D. D stands for dedicated, so you'll want to find one with a Canon module. Incidentally, these modules can be changed on that flash, which is a handy feature if you're using more than one old film camera system. I just found one on eBay with Canon module for $24. You can often find just the modules there too. They have a decent amount of power output, about the same as the 199A.


----------

